# Legacy WMA maps



## Mrberal (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone still have access to the old WMA maps? The new GIS system seems like it might be missing some landmarks.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 7, 2017)

https://web.archive.org/web/20151127101340/http://georgiawildlife.com/maps/hunting


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 20, 2017)

A really wish the new map system would allow us to download WMA maps in a .klm format to use with Google Earth,  onX Hunt, or any of the other hunting programs.  Printing a WMA map using the new system is pointlessly difficult.


----------

